# Train show scores.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I came home with 3 big boxes of stuff Sunday... Track!!! I bought 219 curves, and 33 straight pieces, all in very good condition, with no rust issues..2 transformers for Pikemaster trains, a pair of switches, (720A),7 90 degree crossings,3 manual uncouplers, and 8 remote un-couplers. 2 Lionel 90 degree cross-overs, one is O gauge, the other 027. Everything works as it should............Not to mention half curves and half straights..........$45 bucks total..I also bought a 716 operating car for $10 bucks, a re-railer for flyers for $10 bucks,(great score), and a 6 car set of Lionel 027 NYC passenger cars. There's several listings on ebay for these NYC cars, and I believe the sellers are asking $325 and $2 hundred something for their cars. The cars are the 16018 series, etc. I paid $130 for the 6 cars, in the original boxes. A good day!!!!


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll say! It does apppear that eBay prices do tend to run higher than at shows,at least the few shows I'm able to attend...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

What....no aluminum 600 series coaches??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Try as I might, I cannot top that. I too went to a show Sunday in Pittston, PA. Got several Plasticville pieces and a couple of Flyer items. Spent maybe $70-$80. Finished with the show early and the wife and I drove 4 miles down the road to the Mohegan Sun Casino. Put $20 in the 2 cent slots and hit $150.00. Went home with more in my pocket than I started with -- not a bad day either!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Try as I might, I cannot top that. I too went to a show Sunday in Pittston, PA. Got several Plasticville pieces and a couple of Flyer items. Spent maybe $70-$80. Finished with the show early and the wife and I drove 4 miles down the road to the Mohegan Sun Casino. Put $20 in the 2 cent slots and hit $150.00. Went home with more in my pocket than I started with -- not a bad day either!!!


I pass that place every time I visit my cousin in Freeland. The wife, my cousin, and I went there last year for the day. Cousin and I went to the buffet, wife hit the slots. We ate good, and she won.. Also a good day.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> What....no aluminum 600 series coaches??


All they had were plastic passenger cars. I was looking for a specific number but it wasn't meant to be.. I got a sweet deal on those Lionel cars though!!!


----------

